

A Profanity-Laced Video Game Password That Breaks Everything - minimaxir
http://minimaxir.com/2013/05/its-a-livin/

======
Calamitous
Interesting. I'd heard that the "Justin Bailey" password referred specifically
to Samus' swimsuit, since "Bailey" is an Australian term for swimsuit, and the
password could actually be read "Just In Bailey."

So... weird coincidence? Or Aussies on the dev team? :)`

~~~
wmil
Coincidence. The swimsuit is supposed to be unlocked by beating the game in
under an hour.

<http://www.vgmuseum.com/end/nes/b/met.htm>

~~~
novaleaf
when i was a kid i unlocked the swimsuit by playing the game normally.

i don't think i beat the game in under an hour, but I did think I did beat it
twice (beating it takes you back to the beginning).

funny nobody seems to be mentioning this... i didn't have access to nintendo
power or any other cheat resources, so yeah, pretty supprising to find out my
character was a girl at the end :P

~~~
wavefunction
first female video game protagonist?

(upon further research, apparently that honor goes to Ms. Pacman)

It blew my mind when I was about 8 years old, in a good way though. I still
find it an interesting choice to leave the gender reveal to the end, playing
upon our (or mine) expectations and trivializing gender all along the path to
defeating Mother Brain!

------
hkmurakami
_In fact, the Justin Bailey password is also a completely coincidental
password. Sometimes, passwords can just do very unexpected things._

20th century Shakespeare typewriting monkeys!! :)

------
mpd
This reminded me of a password for the original Metal Gear that will start you
very close to the end.

FUCK1 MEEEE EEEEE EEEEE EEEEE

(This is not the same as the better known FUCKM E1111 11111 11111 11111
password - you start with more stuff.)

------
kzin602
Because this locks up the 3DS in what should be a sandboxed environment, this
may have implications in the field of reverse engineering the 3DS's anti
priacy systems and getting working game backups running.

There has to be some kind of memory leak or memory protection error for this
to happen.

------
vr53n
"You may be asking “did someone at Nintendo actually program a consequence for
profanity in the game? Is the glitching and crashing a punishment for the
perverse player?”"

That is indeed what I thought, thinking back to what would oft happen if you
typed swears into text adventures - <http://www.monkeon.co.uk/swearadventure/>

~~~
minimaxir
Nintendo did eventually create a game with consequences for swearing. (Animal
Crossing)

